# Raiders trade Moss to Patriots for 4th round pick



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

A 4th rounder seems to be a cheap price for Moss although he's got high salary cap numbers for the next two years...

Convinced in discussions with Randy Moss that he believes his NFL legacy is tied to winning a Super Bowl and not to individual accomplishments, the New England Patriots on Sunday acquired the electrifying but enigmatic wide receiver from the Oakland Raiders in exchange for a fourth-round draft choice.

The deal, which sent the Raiders the 110th selection overall in the weekend draft, was completed when Moss passed the Patriots-administered physical examination after arriving in the Boston area on Sunday morning. With the draft choice acquired in the deal, Oakland chose University of Cincinnati cornerback John Bowie.

Oakland and New England officials conducted on-and-off negotiations for the last several days. At several points Saturday, the trade talks collapsed, only to be resuscitated every time. The Raiders, who acquired Moss from Minnesota in a 2005 trade, have been shopping the wide receiver much of the offseason.

As a condition of the trade, Moss agreed to restructure and perhaps even extend his current contract for both cash-flow and salary cap reasons. His contract calls for base salaries of $9.75 million in 2007 and $11.25 million in 2008.

Far more important to coach Bill Belichick than any financial concessions by Moss, though, are the promises by the nine-year veteran receiver that he will fit into the Patriots' culture, an atmosphere in which players are expected to subjugate personal performance for team goals. Moss has long been one of Belichick's favorite players, in part because of his competitive nature and desire to step to the forefront at critical junctures of games, but the Pats' coach would not have made the deal without being comfortable that it is a good fit for everyone.

Sources said that Belichick has discussed the acquisition of Moss with several key leaders and that the veterans to whom he spoke were on board with the deal. The feeling is that the New England locker room includes enough acknowledged leaders and high-character guys that Moss will not pose a threat.

That said, adding Moss, who will be playing for his third different team in four seasons and who now has been traded twice in three years, clearly involves some risk. Belichick and New England officials apparently have been candid in apprising Moss that there will be a zero-tolerance approach, and that the kind of behavior he has manifested at times in the past will not be acceptable.

Moss, 30, had not participated in any of the offseason conditioning sessions conducted by first-year Oakland head coach Lane Kiffin and the suspicion was that he would not show up for the start of training camp. Hoping to keep any distractions for his young head coach to a minimum, Raiders' owner Al Davis decided that Moss had to go.

Late last week, Kiffin himself initiated phone calls to teams around the league, attempting to drum up interest in Moss. The Green Bay Packers are believed to have shown interest, but the two sides could never get together on a deal. So intent was Oakland on dealing Moss that the Raiders actually contacted officials from division-foe Denver to gauge interest. The two teams, and specifically Davis and Broncos coach Mike Shanahan, are bitter rivals.

To pave the way for the Moss deal, the Raiders late Saturday night acquired wide receiver Mike Williams in a trade with Detroit, a deal that also sent quarterback Josh McCown to Oakland. The Lions' first-round pick in 2005, Williams played at Southern Cal, where he was coached by Kiffin.

Acquiring Moss, who has been explosive on the field and combustible off it at times, might perhaps represent the defining moment of an offseason in which Belichick and vice present of player personnel Scott Pioli have worked to dramatically upgrade the team's dubious wide receiver corps.

New England added former Miami wideout Wes Welker in a trade and signed unrestricted free agents Donte Stallworth (Philadelphia) and Kelley Washington (Cincinnati). In 2006, the Patriots had only two wide receivers, Reche Caldwell (61 catches) and Troy Brown (43), with more than 25 receptions. The New England passing game statistically ranked No. 12 in the league, but lacked a big-play component that Belichick now hopes Moss can provide.

In nine seasons, and 138 games, Moss has 676 receptions for 10,700 yards and 101 touchdowns. The five-time Pro Bowl performer and former Marshall star, who was drafted by Minnesota in the first round in 1998, is the only player in league history to register 1,000 or more receiving yards in each of his first six seasons in the league.

Moss had 100-plus catches in both the 2002 and 2003 campaigns and has six seasons in which he rang up 10 or more touchdown catches. He is, however, coming off a 2006 season in which he was often injured and had 42 receptions for 553 yards and three touchdowns, career lows in all those categories.

Len Pasquarelli is a senior writer for ESPN.com.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank God he is not wearing green and gold!!!!!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

he's gonna dominate in new england yeah!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> he's gonna dominate in new england yeah!!


You went from a Vikings fan to a Raiders fan and now to a Patriots fan all in the last few years now. (Them three teams are a roller-coaster ride for sure.)

I agree, he will have a better mind-set in NE and they are going to be tough as hell to beat w/ the new additions they've made. 
I will be rooting against him just like I did in Oakland though just because I wish he was still donning the Purple and now look what the Vikes have to show for him and Culpepper. Nice work on that FO! :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Randy Moss, Addelius Thomas, and Donte Stallworth as additions means a lot more speed on the offensive side and a standout player on defense. I'm not going to predict anything yet, cause a lot of injuries and misfortunate things can happen in the NFL, but look out.

Moss was time at a 4.29 40 yd time earlier this spring in Florida, if that's the case he will dominate with Brady throwing to him. Moss may have still been underrated in Oakland because of the terrible combination of line play and quarterbacking. NE doesn't lack at either position(s).


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He will be back near the top in receiving yards, TD's, and participate in the Pro-bowl just b/c he's where he wants to be and is surrounded by a lot better players and coaches.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think he will be voted into the pro bowl, but my guess is that he will snub them. I know he snubbed them a few times as a Vike because of "injuries." If he stays healthy he will probably bring back memories of of the late 90's.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

As long as they have a chance at the playoffs (which is pretty much a given) he will be back to old form because we all know how bad he wants a ring. I'm kind of excited for him to be back on the highlight reels, but it will definitely be bittersweet. 
We're about ready to see a little less selfishness on his part I have a feeling because BB gets full potential out of his players and won't settle for much less. As hard as it is to imagine, but he will be down field blocking again when need be and be hustling on 80% of play calls.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll believe it when I see it. After a couple of seasons of dogging it, I wonder if he still has the heart to compete at the level needed. Will his body hold up?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Shu said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. After a couple of seasons of dogging it, I wonder if he still has the heart to compete at the level needed. Will his body hold up?


It's amazing what type of so called injuries/work ethic people inherit on losing squads.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> Moss was timed at a 4.29 40 yd time earlier this spring in Florida.


That's enough said right there. To put in perspective, Calvin Johnson ran a 4.45 and is believed by some to be the sinlge-most talented draft pick in a several years. (Yes, better than Reggie Bush and Vince Young)

He's going to rip $h!t up in Red, White, and Blue land!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think the Pats will have to worry about Randy's effort. There is no way that team wins less than 11 games, and they will be in every single game. There was never an effort problem from Randy when the Vikes were winning, or at least in a close game. I think he could have one of his best seasons ever. From the day he won his rookie of the year award he said that the only award he cared about winning was a superbowl ring. I think he will get his chance at that this year, and I am looking forward to watching him and rooting for him (since he is not with the paqueers).


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Moss was time at a 4.29 40 yd time earlier this spring in Florida,


Where did you get that reference?? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The WR that hasn't played football in his life for MN (lowber??) ran a 4.111 unofficially too, so it probably needs to be taken with a grain of salt. It was mentioned on the FAN over the weekend, whether or not it was official was not said.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Over here in New England ..Belive it or not everybody was stunned that we took Moss and not just stunned but mad???!!!

I think Moss will do fine here in New England he is 30 years old now and most likley has grown out of doing dumb things. If Moss lives up to his potential their is no doubt in my mind he may well have one of his and "New England" our best years.

See you in the Super Bowl


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I did a search on "Randy Moss 40 yard dash 4.29" and reports are everywhere about it but it's hard to find a true report. They all just ask the question and the reply is: Let's just say the Moss of Old is back. 
I guess I wouldn't put it past him because he's only 30 and has always had blazing speed!!

here's one of the many:
http://www.beloblog.com/ProJo_Blogs/Pat ... _conf.html


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I think he should do fairly decent next year. I don't see Belichick pissing around with him much if he starts to display an attitude. I wonder how many of the fantasy football fans will go nuts and draft him high?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a feeling a bunch will b/c of the circumstances. It's definitely a great gamble worth taking if you know enough about Moss and his attitude IMO.
Stoeger, your avatars are the bomb! :thumb:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanks, I have a feeling alot of guys will make him their third receiver depending on the type of league.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He's baaaacccckkkkk.........


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, Yes he is!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, Yes he is!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, Yes he is!


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

wow was i right!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

bandman said:


> He will be back near the top in receiving yards, TD's, and participate in the Pro-bowl just b/c he's where he wants to be and is surrounded by a lot better players and coaches.


 8)


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

It's only the second week of the season guys. Let's give this experiment more time to implode!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's set in stone barring injury. Playing with the best makes you wanna be at your best. It's science. Wonder if we'll see the :fro: again?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bandman said:


> Wonder if we'll see the :fro: again?


Playoffs, it'll happen.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

22 Receptions, 403 yds and 5 TDs through 3 games...I'm far from a Moss fan, but holy smokes


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

taddy1340 said:


> 22 Receptions, 403 yds and 5 TDs through 3 games...I'm far from a Moss fan, but holy smokes


Helluva trade-off for a 4th rounder. Tom Brady and a good video camera might even get you a free trip to Honolulu. :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes the numbers the Patriots are putting up this season are obsene! Heck I don't even have to talk trash this year as the numbers speak for themselves!!! 8)

Video camera or not this team look's like the old NFC powerhouse teams I used to watch win superbowls every year!!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Bore.224 said:


> Yes the numbers the Patriots are putting up this season are obsene! Heck I don't even have to talk trash this year as the numbers speak for themselves!!! 8)
> 
> Video camera or not this team look's like the old NFC powerhouse teams I used to watch win superbowls every year!!


Agreed. They really shouldn't lose a game.

I have enjoyed rubbing it in to my buddies who said, "Moss has lost his step" or "He has no passion for the game"

Nonsense! He plays when feels like it, and he didn't feel like playing for a couple of years. :lol:

Realistically, he has an obscene amount of talent, and now he's part of a franchise that he knows he can win Super Bowls.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I've always said Moss is a great follower, but he is no LEADER. Sure, he'll help a few people out on a winning team like the Pats, and chime right in on a great team like they have, but just look at how he performed in Oak. Did he just suddenly get better??......no, he just has a reason to play hard again!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Eventually the honeymoon will end!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll bet its after a loss or 2 where they didn't throw it too him enough. That might not happen this year though.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

taddy1340 said:


> 22 Receptions, 403 yds and 5 TDs through 3 games...I'm far from a Moss fan, but holy smokes


You can tack on another 9 receptions, 102 yards, and 2 TD's. *Now 31 Receptions, 505 yards and 7 TD's through 4 games.* He's already got respectable mid-season stats only 1/4 way thru.

On pace for: 
124 receptions--2nd all-time
2020 recieving yards--NFL record
28 recieving TD's--NFL record
  
I know I'm getting a little ahead of myself here, but it's hard not to with the stats he's putting up week in & out.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bandman said:


> taddy1340 said:
> 
> 
> > 22 Receptions, 403 yds and 5 TDs through 3 games...I'm far from a Moss fan, but holy smokes
> ...


No... those are incredible numbers no matter which way you look at them.

Truly shocking that he could have 900 yards and 14 TD's by the midway point...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

One thing I saw while watching the game was the chemistry between him and Tom Brady on the sidelines.

He still has that incredible body control on his receptions (ie: 1st TD last night). I am looking forward to the Ind/NE game this year on Nov. 4.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

njsimonson said:


> One thing I saw while watching the game was the chemistry between him and Tom Brady on the sidelines.


I also saw him run blocking down field multiple times. I have yet to see him pout...

I would have had a steal with him in my fantasy league, but my brother in law snagged him one pick prior to mine!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> I would have had a steal with him in my fantasy league, but my brother in law snagged him one pick prior to mine!


My bro took him with his #1 pick and got a lot of flak from our local fantasy sports expert...now, it doesn't seem deserved at all. Too boot, he also has Tom Brady as his QB!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> > I would have had a steal with him in my fantasy league, but my brother in law snagged him one pick prior to mine!
> 
> 
> My bro took him with his #1 pick and got a lot of flak from our local fantasy sports expert...now, it doesn't seem deserved at all. Too boot, he also has Tom Brady as his QB!!! :eyeroll:


He still deserves it! He could have got him in the fourth round.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh yes, wise fantasy guru.

Romo is going to haunt you this weekend, MUAHAHAHA!!! :lol:


----------

